# Trying to pick a name for Baby



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, so my eyes are burning and my nose is running - but I'm still trying to figure out a name for my new little pip squeak.

Please give me some suggestions - I'd like something short (like 2 syllables) 

I'm just now realizing that I'm not crazy about "A" names :w00t: 
So something else isn't outside the realm of possibilities.

So far I like:

*Ava* (Like Ava Gabor)

*Asia* (or Aisha or Asha ????)

*Anna* or *Annie* or *Annabelle*

*Alysia
*



and getting away from the A's

*Pica Bo* (I See you, LOL)

there are a few others but I can't seem to remember them right now.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, since you got her in Florida...How about Sunny?

Soooo happy for you

xoxoxo


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

for A's I suggest

Autumn

Aurora (three sylables but could shorten it to Rora)

for getting away....how about

Jitter Bug 
Blanca
Pikku (means little in Finnish)

(Thinking up names is mind boggling)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I like Ava. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*For an "A" name, how about:

Avalon
Arla
Addison/Addisyn
Adah
Allie
Adora
Aimee
Aslin/Aslyn/Aslynn
Alexa
Alice
Allegra
Alyssa*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

First I tried to think of a Z name when we got Tess but couldn't. LOL After she got use to being called Tess I wished I'd named her Zanna. A friend has Zoey's cousin and got her right after I got Zoey and she named her ZuZu. Then Patti got hers and named her Zara. 
Soooooo we would have had Zoey, ZuZu, Zara and Zanna. LOL 

I wanted to name Tess Nina but my husband was set on Tess. I love the name Nina and it means little girl. 
Lots of luck on finding the perfect name. 
That's a beautiful baby and I'm so jealous! I want a puppy just like yours!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: AGAIN? I am giggling here...BIG TIME. She is my little WONTON no matter what. LOL!! Pat, I hope you feel better soon...Azia too, don't forget that spelling? Annabelle...still like that one and Allie.. x0x0x0 N


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I like Allie! since its kind along like lines of Abbey! and fits your A pattern!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Did I actually say Sunny...i yi yi...although I do like that name...forgot about the "A" pattern ( although I doooo love Nina, that's what baby Mia's name was going to be.)

okay...

Yes, love Ava

or....Ashley.....Aimee...oooor....moving away from the A's......

Fawn... :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A lot of people seem to like Allie. Hummmmm, I'll have to think on it.

When I was getting Abbey - the first name I had chosen was Angel....but when I got her home, I realized she was no angel  LOL.

We have grand kids right around the corner - they are three girls, Aaren, Alexis and Amiee - so I can't use any of those.

I still like Ava and Asia (no matter how it's spelled)



Why does this have to be so hard? :blink:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I like:

Poet
Nilla (as in vanilla)
Cricket


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 17 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672407


> :wub: AGAIN? I am giggling here...BIG TIME. She is my little WONTON no matter what. LOL!! Pat, I hope you feel better soon...Azia too, don't forget that spelling? Annabelle...still like that one and Allie.. x0x0x0 N[/B]



Wonton!!! :yes: yea, that's it! NOT! .....you silly girl :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Nov 17 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672432


> I like:
> 
> Poet
> Nilla (as in vanilla)
> Cricket[/B]



Good ones!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Nov 17 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672432


> I like:
> 
> Poet
> Nilla (as in vanilla)
> Cricket[/B]



Oh my gosh how cute...Nilla....Oh I love that one too. Little Nilla. It does have an "A", just happens to be at the end


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

WONTON, yes, no eggroll. That is a personal nic name for reasons you know. I love ALLIE. Since she looks like a little kitten, Allie Cat!! LOL!!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You know, I was kidding when I said I was calling her Sarabella but I just remembered that Jackie Kennedy named her little girl Aribella, this is the one she lost but they named her and I always thought that was a beautiful name........an A name! The strangest thing is years later after Jack was shot, she married Aristotle Onassis and they called him Ari for short!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok for 'A' names: 
Arden like Elizabeth Arden
Allie
Angel (love this since you got her from Bonnie's Angels)
Andi
Antsy (since she isn't much larger than an ant) 

Love the name Nilla.

Warm weather names:
Kiwi
Mango
Coconut (shortened to Coco)

Cricket is also cute.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

AZALEA -? The sweet little flower from Florida


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the site we got all 4 of our dogs names that start with Z.. Pretty cool cause it also gives you the meaning... http://www.petnamesworld.com/

I like Ariel, Have fun....


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Here's my contribution...

Asha
Aubrey
Audrey
Avery

I really like both Ava and Asia as well.

Josie says: What about Aosie?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

*Copying my list over from the other thread. I had posted these earlier in the day.*

A small list of "A" names... 

Autumn

Ava

Ainslee (Ansley)

Alayna

Aleeh (ally)

Alexa

Addison (couldn't call her Addy for short - too much like Abbey)

Saltymalty- I like Annabelle too! 

Now I see you dont want an "A" name.....so I'll have to think on it again and post later on.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

For A names I really like Ava, Allie, Amelia, Azaela, and Asia.

Although Pica Bo is really cute and sounds very fitting for your new addition!!! :biggrin: 

I hope you start feeling better soon and will share some new pics of your new baby!!! :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I like:
Ava
Anya
Annabelle
Anna


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Angela or Angelina. Both mean Angel in Spanish.

Or -- you can just call her Twitt 'cause I know that's what Abbey will be calling her. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Doesn't sound like you're feeling any betters. Get well soon. There's always time for new names once you're felling better.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I know how hard it is to come up with a name to go with Abbey! :biggrin: My skingirls have already named our next Pup Annie, if it's a maltese and Autumn if it's a yorkie. I am always outvoted! :angry: They all ganged up on me & named Abbey.  I love the name Tulla! I'd love to have all dogs with flower names like Lilly, Sweetpea, Blossom, Petula (Tulla)  Oh well, maybe after my kids are grown! :biggrin: 

Good Luck! I like Pica Bo....reminds me of the Olympic skier Picabo Street! Cute! :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not good at coming up with names but the ones suggested I like are Autumn and Nilla. I agree that it might be good to go away from an A name, three A's might get confusing at times.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How about "T" names? Tara, Tessa.

Back to "A's": Aidan is beautiful. It means little, fiery one. No one will ever mistake her for a boy, I'm sure.

xoxo


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ava *is very pretty, I'm also partial to *Annie * :biggrin: Or maybe *Adi* (means jewel/ornament) or *Gail*

This is fun! Good Luck!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I think you need to go with Allie for your new baby's name...and I only say that because like 100000 people posted saying they loved the name after I posted it. lol

Archie, Abbey, and Allie sound wonderful together. So do Archie, Abbey, and Autumn.*


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Annie is a cute name,

karly

marney


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

My vote is Ava. Its so feminine and after all I don't think we have any other Ava's here on SM so she would be an original. Whatever you decide, she is beautiful and I am so happy for you!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

The two little girls in my wedding are sisters and their names are Allie and Abbie. I babysat them for years and it got very confusing...I would always call Allie, Abbie! I like the name Ava, mostly because that's what I want to name my future skin-kid.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 17 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672407


> :wub: AGAIN? I am giggling here...BIG TIME. She is my little WONTON no matter what. LOL!! Pat, I hope you feel better soon...Azia too, don't forget that spelling? Annabelle...still like that one and Allie.. x0x0x0 N[/B]


Didin't we spell this ALLIE last week or was it Ali? I cannot remember...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

although pica bo is cute the way it is spelled ....wouldnt be my choice b/c the meaning of pica is to eat dirt and feces...sorry its the dr in me

i like ava, addison, amelia, anya, aubrey


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like Ava and Annie!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Analise

Anabelle - I love


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

I like Aubrey or Audrey. It goes with the Archie and Abbey because of the first letter being "A" and because of the "E" sound at the end of the name. Now that I think of it I like Audrey better because Aubrey sounds too close to Abbey.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Whatever you decide to name her will be PERFECT, I'm sure, BUT, be careful not to name her something that sounds (to a furbutt) similar to Archie or Abbey or Tinker. Sometimes when I call Tilly, Nellie thinks I'm callig her and vs. versus.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I love the name Ava or if keeping with the A's I love Ansley too. Of course I have a skin kid named Ansley so I'm going to love it.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I love Ava!!! Whatever name you pick she is adorable!!!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I Like AVA, that is my granddaughters name, (she is 5 months old)
How about
Macy
Miley
Alexa
Avery
Shelby


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Aiko, Japanese for little beloved one.

Alana, Irish for bright, fair one

Alia, noble.

Ankia, beautiful

Aria, a beautiful melody

Aspen, an Aspen tree



link:

http://www.babynamenetwork.com/baby_names/...m?gender=female


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I vote for *ANNIE*! Hmm, just a little biased here. 

Seriously, I like Annie, but I also like Ava. While I like Allie it may sound a bit too much like Abbey to the girls.

Whatever you decide it will definitely be the perfect name.

Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matty, Madaline, Madison, Gretchen, Wilda, Annie, Arrabella, Gertrude, gertie for short( that's what I was going to name a girl if I wouldn't have gotten B&B)
Charity ( that's my daughters name) means love


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Lots of pretty names mentioned, but I still like Ava (It's Ava GARDNER, and EVA Gabor - am I the only one old enough to
remember???) Speaking of Gabors, the other sisters were Jolie and Zsa Zsa. Also love Annabelle or Audrey (Hepburn).
Whatever you choose will be great. I agonized over names - Bonnie was almost Holly (Golightly)!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My next one will be named Prissy because they are such prissy butts. lol


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, been thinking about it............I think you should name her "Fancy" as little miss fancy pants. That's it...FANCY! :wub: She is a fancy little girl and she needs a fancy little name.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I also like Allie. I like Aspen too!

more A;s:

Aggie
Ashlynn, Ash for short


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

how about a T name for Tink?
Tatiannna? and call her anna
or Tatiana and call her ana (ah nuh

Or wait til she does something you love and name her after that? (Tucker's name came from him always tucking his tiny head into crevices, or into the crook of your arm, to go to sleep.)

:yahoo: I'm just so glad you HAVE her-isn't it just the coolest surprise? Life's surprises can be really good, sometimes. And this is one of those times.

Tell us what your hubby is thinking-is he excited, too?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Emma's middle name is Angelica  and Benny's is Angelo (yup...I have a fascination w/angels). I also agree w/everyone and love the name Ava, Annabelle, and I think Jaimie mentioned Amelia. Honestly though Pat, you could name this adorable button girl just about anything and she'll carry the name so well!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the names

Aubrey 
Avery 

for names that begin with an A

For none A names i like 

Piper

since you call her pip squeek.

I always keep thinking when and if i get a little girl from Bonnie i'm going to name her Claire or maybe Darby.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I love Ava and Asia! :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Anarducci @ Nov 17 2008, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672529


> I like Aubrey or Audrey. It goes with the Archie and Abbey because of the first letter being "A" and because of the "E" sound at the end of the name. Now that I think of it I like Audrey better because Aubrey sounds too close to Abbey.[/B]


I agree with the suggestions for the name Audrey. It's classic and it goes really well with Archie and Abbey. Avery goes well, too, and it sounds a bit like Ava.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I love Alyssa or Arian or Austin
QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 17 2008, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672389


> OK, so my eyes are burning and my nose is running - but I'm still trying to figure out a name for my new little pip squeak.
> 
> Please give me some suggestions - I'd like something short (like 2 syllables)
> 
> ...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

ALLEY 
ANNIE
APPLE


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It seems a lot of you like the same names I do! (cool) 

....and yes I'm old enough to remember the Gabor sisters. That's why I like Ava and if I named her Asia or Azsa, I could call her Zsa Zsa.

But now I had another thought...instead of Annabelle, how about AnnaBear?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

The name Ava is nice.... but I like Ali... it's my daughter's name :wub: . I named her after Ali McGraw in Love Story...lol.

No matter which name you pick, though, it will be perfect... your new baby is a doll!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ava will sound differently to Abbie than some of the other A names. I like the name Ava. :yahoo:


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

Too many fun names! I like Allie and Azia, and Ava as well! My 4 year old daughter's best friend is Ava, and she's a tiny little thing, but the cutest, spunkiest kid ever!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Nov 18 2008, 10:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672756


> Too many fun names! I like Allie and Azia, and Ava as well! My 4 year old daughter's best friend is Ava, and she's a tiny little thing, but the cutest, spunkiest kid ever![/B]


I still Like ALLIE and ANNABELLE...I have been begging for those names. LOL!! Will Annie and Abbie sound too close? I think we discussed that..If you use ANNABEAR fully they won't be too close sounding...I love ANNABEAR too!! Very cute!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I don't mean to spoil it for you -- BUT -- Ms. Garbor's name was spelled Eva. Ms. Gardner was spelled AVA (married to Frank Sinatra).


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Pat, AnnaBear is a very cute idea!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I like Avery or Audra.....but for that cute little face, something less sophisticated like Annie might be more suitable.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Ava is adorable, and I like Anna too~ and after seeing Marj's thread I like Apple too :biggrin:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

here are a few a names ...
adaya ...in hebrew means jewel.
aeril..lion of God..
albina ..white /latin.
aloma..dove ../latin.
amore ..love .
amorina .love /spanish
amoetta ..little love
amitola ..means rainbow ..jo


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Amaya (a MY ya) means "night rain" in Japanese

I, too, like flowers: Lilly, Tulip, Pansy... (we have a Lilly)

What about Ingrid?

I'm keeping my favorite name a secret for our next little girl!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 18 2008, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672779


> Pat -- I don't mean to spoil it for you -- BUT -- Ms. Garbor's name was spelled Eva. Ms. Gardner was spelled AVA (married to Frank Sinatra). [/B]


Hey, Lynn - I'm glad I'm not the only one! :bysmilie:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I like Annabelle , Alice , Aimee , Annie , April , Avril - oh , and Ariel . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Was Amy mentioned? She looks like a little Amy. Oh, heck...you know you'll wind up
calling her baby, sugar, sweetie pie, etc. Cosy goes by a dozen names. LOL


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Nov 18 2008, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672603


> Ok, been thinking about it............I think you should name her "Fancy" as little miss fancy pants. That's it...FANCY! :wub: She is a fancy little girl and she needs a fancy little name.[/B]



I LOVE Fancy! I call Dakota Fancy Pants all the time!

Fancy gets my vote!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 18 2008, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672779


> Pat -- I don't mean to spoil it for you -- BUT -- Ms. Garbor's name was spelled Eva. Ms. Gardner was spelled AVA (married to Frank Sinatra). [/B]



I know that....but I've always pronounced it Ava. 


I'm so tired of names, my head is full of them!!! think I'll just start calling her different names and see what sticks.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 18 2008, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672958


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 18 2008, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672779





> Pat -- I don't mean to spoil it for you -- BUT -- Ms. Garbor's name was spelled Eva. Ms. Gardner was spelled AVA (married to Frank Sinatra). [/B]



I know that....but I've always pronounced it Ava. 


I'm so tired of names, my head is full of them!!! think I'll just start calling her different names and see what sticks.
[/B][/QUOTE]
TRY FRED!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What about Anais ? after one of my favorite authors Anais Nin . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Analeese ...
Keeps coming back to me -I don't think I am spelling it right but it's pronounced.. ANA LEASE


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I've always liked the name Riley.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What??? You haven't named that precious baby yet??? :w00t: You just have your hands too full with your other THREE.  You better just send her to me. On second thought, I'll come pick her up!  

I like Ava. She looks like an Ava. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How about Scully?? :smtease: Or better yet...Not-Scully? :smrofl: I'm cracking myself up here. That's what happens to the Desperatley Lonely! :Happy_Dance: We personify our dogs, talk to ourselves, and laugh at our own jokes!


----------

